# AUDIO ART 240.4XE



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

If I had not of just bought an amp, I'd be all over this one,

OLD SCHOOL AUDIO ART 240.4XE AMPLIFIER AMP VINTAGE - eBay (item 200534327874 end time Oct-27-10 17:00:48 PDT)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

freemind said:


> If I had not of just bought an amp, I'd be all over this one,
> 
> OLD SCHOOL AUDIO ART 240.4XE AMPLIFIER AMP VINTAGE - eBay (item 200534327874 end time Oct-27-10 17:00:48 PDT)


Excellent amp / Hand built and pure SQ.

Not bidding on this but I was watching this also.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate buying stuff on ebay but I too am watching..... I am looking for small budget 4channel to stuff under my front seat (only place that is not housing amps) for rear/center duty


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Sold for $67.99 shipped.

Amazing deal


----------

